# June 1,2



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Was wondering if anyone have an open spot for snapper fishing either June 1 or 2 out of Galveston or Freeport. I have my own gear and experience. More important willing to split all costs. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Me too. I am available from Tuesday till Sunday.

====


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey guys. I have two to three spots for tomorrow morning if you are still looking to catch a ride. Boat is stored at Gulf Coast Marina. Call me on my cell if you are still looking for a ride and we can discuss.

Chris
281.220.9795


----------

